# Thinking of getting a Highland pony? pros/cons



## staceyn (28 August 2012)

Thinking about getting another pony to add to our family
I have only started looking at the highlands

Would like to know what they are like temperment ect...
What should i look for in a highland? 
Any tips really

Are they any good for disabled riders? quiet ect


----------



## touchstone (28 August 2012)

They usually have excellent temperaments, but it's best to always judge the individual rather than the breed.

Pros:- Easy to keep, hardy, require little additional feed.  Generally quiet.  Can turn their hoof to anything.  Will be able to show if registered.  Good size for getting under low branches and easy to get on.  

Cons:- Will probably require grazing restricted and may be prone to laminitis.
Can be strong.


----------



## MrsMozart (28 August 2012)

I took one to Pony Club camp a million years ago and he was an absolute hoot and a darling 

Had the best time ever with him . He jumped, galloped, and flicked his toes, all at roughly the right times


----------



## FfionWinnie (28 August 2012)

As a breed yes they are generally good. Their temperaments are generally great. They can be very stubborn tho. 

Obviously each pony needs looked at as an individual. I would go for the lighter island type rather than the garron type (deer pony) heavy ones. 

Dryrot on here has them.


----------



## measles (28 August 2012)

They are super, generally very robust ponies with good temperaments.   We have a field of them who have been liveries for the last 20 years and I don't think they have seen a vet aside from vaccinations in that time.

Personally I prefer connemaras as they have good temperaments but can be just a bit more althetic - a generalisation I know.   We've recently bought some to produce and they are so adaptable and kind natured.

Best of luck with your new ponyif you decide to go for it


----------



## honetpot (28 August 2012)

Expensive to buy, a good one will cost £3000+, but very cheap to keep.
Will destroy anything that they can lean on or push as for their size they are much stronger than a horse.
Have a generally a placid temprement but you have to con them to do things they do not like, you can not make a Highland do anything and they can be very subbourn.
 Can carry 14st dead weight so the right pony will do the whole family and it you don't let them get too fat they do jump and they can do dressage.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 August 2012)

Pros:





































There aren't any cons


----------



## dunthing (28 August 2012)

The most adaptable breed, cheap to feed, no extra feeds needed but they can get fat on a concrete yard. They are NOT easy to confine in a small field. Mine have all walked straight through electric fences and pushed post and rail down too. They don't know how strong they are. They can, if not disciplined early, be very bargy. The  ones  that I've had were very easy to break in, no bolting, panicking or traffic problems. They mature fairly late but are incredibly hardy. Mine only ever had rugs when it was very cold and wet. In dry, cold weather mine always preferred to be out and would sleep in snowdrifts rather than go into the barn. They are very kind and seem to know when they need to look after their rider and when they can be disgraceful. My big chap was 15.1 and could do handstand bucks but my daughter said that it was only because I laughed when he did them. If I had the land now, I would have more highlands. Good luck, you won't regret your choice.


----------



## dunthing (28 August 2012)

Oh JFTD, the pictures speak a thousand words. Higlands have a great sense of fun and they are the only breed I would consider. Yours are gorgeous.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 August 2012)

dunthing said:



			Oh JFTD, the pictures speak a thousand words. Higlands have a great sense of fun and they are the only breed I would consider. Yours are gorgeous.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, I wouldn't change them for the world - I'd rather a highland than anything else on earth!  But I am very, very biased


----------



## staceyn (28 August 2012)

Wow They look perfect! and sound it,

Basically i was looking for a comparison to the fell ponies i already have a fell yearling so know what they are like well mine either spooks or when not spooking is half asleep lol!,

With regards to fencing for them how the heck will i keep one in lol?
I have electric fencing so should i re do the whole field post and rail with electric on top  before i buy one?

I need a stocky one to carry the mister and family will be buying another youngster but more of the age of 2yo upwards

Dont have a large amount of land have approx 21/2 acres 2 stables but building another sharing with a fell and mini cant see space being a problem i have known horses on a lot less.

So what fencing? and can anyone recomend a good breeder/stud lancashire area i have spoken to valerock not sure of any others? MANY THANKS


----------



## staceyn (28 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			Pros:

There aren't any cons 

Click to expand...


I Love your horse  fab photos!


----------



## JFTDWS (28 August 2012)

I have electric fencing and never had a problem (well my 2 year old jumps out, but easily solved by a second internal line of electric tape to make it too wide for him!).  I have electric rope as external fencing, and use tape for sectioning off.  The only time mine has gone through it is when I tried to pen him on a stable sized patch (he was on box rest).  I've also kept F in post and rail with no issues.

As for breeders, I'd recommend being prepared to travel.  I personally would head up to Morrich highland ponies near Inverness, for a selection of well bred, well trained, good quality youngstock.

eta, thanks, they're a daft pair


----------



## quirky (28 August 2012)

JFTD said:



			I have electric fencing and never had a problem
		
Click to expand...

I moved yards because a flipping Highland kept going through the fencing and taking my mare with him .

I'm sure that was nothing to do with him being a Highland, just a pain in the butt .

All the Highland's I have come across have been lovely things. Biddable, cheeky, weight carriers who have a definite sense of humour and much patience


----------



## simplyhunting (28 August 2012)

Brilliant Ponies! Tough, easy to keep- cheap as good doers! Go anywhere, do anything type of pony. 

Currently producing one for sale for an owner, Genuine little sort, they make good weight carriers, had even done RDA previously! Just needed a little fine-tuning as he hasn't been schooled for years and they want him back to showing standards again just in case anyone wants him for that rather than a general happy-hacker type.  First time I'd ever sat on one and can say, despite being a damn site slower than my usual tb's he's a sweetie to do!


----------



## AengusOg (28 August 2012)

staceyn said:



			Basically i was looking for a comparison to the fell ponies i already have a fell yearling
		
Click to expand...

Highland ponies are quite different to Fell ponies. Many Highland ponies don't have the action of the Fell in the hocks, and some have stifle problems as a result of poor conformation, so choose your pony carefully. There are differences in the types, quality, and suitability for various 'jobs' throughout the various studs, so you may do well to see as many as you can before buying. Most stud owners will make time for arranged visits. 

Good Highlands can be great ponies, though, if they are worked regularly and kept fit. I work on a stud where some of the ponies are ridden or driven most days, and they are active, willing, and easy to do, but that is because their minds and bodies are kept well occupied. Their owner understands their nutritional and management needs, having kept and bred them for many years.

They are stoical in nature, and thrive on routine and plenty of stimulation. Sure of foot and up to carrying a bit of weight, they can hold their own in just about any competitive company.

I don't keep Highlands, but I do have a Fell pony colt.


----------



## sarahann1 (28 August 2012)

Every single highland I've ever met has had a real cheeky side. 
Can be stubborn too. I wouldn't say no to one though.


----------



## JFTDWS (28 August 2012)

quirky said:



			I moved yards because a flipping Highland kept going through the fencing and taking my mare with him .

I'm sure that was nothing to do with him being a Highland, just a pain in the butt .
		
Click to expand...

I used to livery with a Welsh youngster that did that and spent most of its time in my field   It was a right knobber.  Mind you, it was practically dumped in the field and never did anything (no basic handling, walkies etc) so I reckon it would've been 100x better with a half way decent owner.


----------



## Kallibear (28 August 2012)

Can't move for them round here! We have the very very good (HOYS quality) to the very very bad (the reason highlands get a bad name!)

The fact they are VERY easy to keep is usually a con: they cannot be kept with 'normal horses' without muzzling as they are REALLY good doers. Keeping them slim is a constant challange: think shetland pony style good-doers: welsh and other natives don't even come close! 

I've been highland pony shopping recently with a friend and seen all types. There is a big difference between the real 'show quality' and the 'happy hackers', both in temperament and conformation quality. 

The good show horses are buzzy, very forwards, active and often far too bright for their own good. They have a good shoulder, well set neck and light in front. They are POWERFUL!, find canter easy and very go-ey to ride. They always have a nice sensible unflabble nature though and would still be suitable for a disabled rider, although poss a bit too forwards

The 'happy hacker' types are quiet, placcid, bombproof and unflappable . However they generally don't have the lightness or fizz to do more than very low level RC as they are too heavy/low set through the neck and shoulder and heavy, on the forehand and earthbound to ride. The worse one here can bearly get himself off the ground enough to get over a 1tf X-pole . If you want to do a lot of ridden stuff then you need to get a more athletic type. Take carefuly note of their balance and neck-set when buying. 

As Angusog said, over-straight hocks and therefore slipping patella can be an issue in some lines (good show quality lines too!). It's not wide spread though.

With incorrect handling (often because larger, novice, middle -ged nervous ladies who treat them like a fluffy kitten  ) they can be stubborn, bulshy brats. With firm handling they're stoic, unflapable, polite and easy horses.  

They are FAR bigger than you expect. 14.2hh doesn't sounds much but 14.2 of highland pony is a LOT of horse : a full-height 14.2 highland will easily over-horse a smaller lady rider!

They are also VERY expensive compared to similar sized horses for a similar schooling! You'll pay £2500-£3000 for a good show-quality unbroken 3-4 yr old, which is ridiculous when you can get a really nice, well-bred big Irish draught, broken and hunted, for that price! And most of the top quality ones are sold as yeanlings/yearlings and not sold on again. There are very few broken 5-8yr olds avalible and the ones there are are either stupidly expensive or of poorer 'hacking' quality. Expect to pay a lot of money for a good highland!\

The biggest pro (certainly up here in scotland) is there are SOOOO many class and events you can do with them simply because they're a highland!  Every single show here have specific highland pony classes and there are loads of 'highland pony only' rides and events. A bit of a bugger when you have (like me) cobs 

ETA = yep, highlands, esp as babies, are PITA's about going through fences! You need GOOD electric fencing to keep them in. They're not called Hippo's for no reason .......


----------



## staceyn (28 August 2012)

Oh these posts have made me laugh ! Well before I get one I will be redoing the fencing its due to be done now so wooden posts thick wire mesh and two top rows of electric try get out of that hippo ! , I am lookin for one that has local , county show potential with good looks reasonable bloodlines, love the greys, temperment wise just something quiet I don't mind but OH is a novice rider so would like something reasonably calm. I know there are two studs near me will be going to look at valerock at the weekend just to get a better idea and see if they would be good for the job. Are there any other small quiet weight carriers that I should consider ?


----------



## Kallibear (28 August 2012)

All highland ponys are 'well bred' with 'good bloodlines'. They're still a rare breed and there's not a huge number of stallions about. Pretty much every one has won this that or the other at some point!

If you want to show at county level expect to pay a premium for something broken : there was one on horsequest the other day going for £12 500!!!  VERY VERY few people sell county level borken highland ponies. It's hard enough trying to buy an 'average' broken highland pony! The older ones left at studs are usually because they're not the quality those into showing want. 

Everyone I know buys as a youngster and has it broken in. You can't go far wrong with a highland and most newly broken highlands (even buzzy comp types) are suitable for a novice to have a toddle about on.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (28 August 2012)

Mmm, am probably not qualified to say coz have never had one.

BUT - don't know OP's riding ability, I'm always a bit cagey about big strong native types being used as riding types UNLESS they're given plenty of work, for two reasons: (1) laminitis (obvious one) and (2) behavioural issues.

These ponies are built like Goliath and are meant to be worked, and worked blimmin hard, all day, and if they're not given plenty of work, are like all native ponies in that they can and will develop into problem rides. Also with bigger breeds like the Highland and some of the more heavily built Welsh Cobs, you have to bear in mind that if you DO have a problem they can use their strength against you and will be very heavy in the hand.

But this is just my personal opinion.

I've got a little Welsh D mare who's very "light" in type and is lovely (but not a novice ride); also have had a Welsh/Connie X as my first pony and he was lovely, so can recommend these types/crosses. 

IF you're set on a Highland - then go for it!!!


----------



## Girlychu (28 August 2012)

Hi.
I've just bought a 6 year old hippo and shes black! She can be obstinate, argumentative, bolshy, a real madam. On the other hand she's sweet, loving, looks after me and so easy to look after. She is built like a tank 

When I bought her, her owner (an older lady with an ancestoral pile) said she has "impecable breeding".  Her asking price was £3,500. 

She had been broken at 5 and done very little. Since I've had her - 12 weeks approx - we have done a wee dressage walk and trot test, hacked out and she's done a few wee jumps.

I need to use a lot of leg but after being used to having a horse that was forward going and then me losing my confidence she's just what I need. She is the exact opposite to my boy I had for 7 years.

I didn't go out looking for a hippo and in a way she choose me. Would I change anything about her - no. Quite simply I love her 

She respects electric fencing, is on a starvation paddock and receives no feed or ad lib hay. 

I would say go for it


----------



## Dry Rot (28 August 2012)

Nothing much I can add to the above. I've never had a problem with fencing possibly because my fences are high tensile mains electric with white tape cable tied on for visability! With up to 5,000 volts going through them, they only try once!

My first couple of seasons the mares were sent away to the stallion. Then I got my own -- and soon discovered the first had been firing blanks! So foals arrived during the worst winter for years. That didn't bother them a bit, they just grew extra long coats and looked like little fur balls and hardly used the wood for shelter! 

Yes, be careful about lines, especially what they are bred for. I prefer the athletic/performance types as I am not interested in shows unless one of the girls is keen. So far, I haven't encountered any health issues, including weight related. My stallion seems particular easy going as regards grazing. Yes, I keep an eye on him but he's a slim type anyway and can safely be left on good grazing and he'll manage his own weight. So far his progeny have been the same and I've had no neurotic eaters! Highlands, as a whole, have a very good health record and live useful long lives. 

I'm afraid I can't discuss conformation but, having been around stock all my life, I know what I like, both in terms of looks and temperament. I do think that showing is not always a good thing for a breed. My ponies give me a lot of fun but I also take breeding very seriously.

As jftd has said, don't be afraid to travel to view. Transport is cheaper than you'd think and prices are lower in Scotland. We've a beautiful country up here with hospitable people and it's worth a holiday. But do plan ahead. We tend to have to do everything ourselves and that means spontaneous visits may not be convenient. I've heard complaints that Highland pony breeders don't answer emails or the telephone and I think that might be the reason.

How's this for laid back?

[youtube]llLgWst3UlQ[/youtube]


----------



## emma.is (28 August 2012)

Kallibear said:



			there was one on horsequest the other day going for £12 500!!!.
		
Click to expand...

I saw that one, loved him! He did have a HOYS ride sold with him though so higher than county level


----------



## staceyn (28 August 2012)

This is brilliant great video !, to be honest I don't know what I am talking about when it comes to shows lol never shown any of mine but would like to do 4-5 local shows a year just as a day out really . It will be sharing 2acres with a fell and mini so prob won't get fat the grass is rubbish too, would just have hay at night . Would be worked minimum every other day for at least 45min a time and would possibly get a sharer to work it some more as I can't ride too much due to health . I will have a look at the studs in Scotland too make a weekend trip out of it now I am very excited and want one even more after all the comments


----------



## Kallibear (28 August 2012)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Mmm, am probably not qualified to say coz have never had one.

BUT - don't know OP's riding ability, I'm always a bit cagey about big strong native types being used as riding types UNLESS they're given plenty of work, for two reasons: (1) laminitis (obvious one) and (2) behavioural issues.

These ponies are built like Goliath and are meant to be worked, and worked blimmin hard, all day, *and if they're not given plenty of work, are like all native ponies in that they can and will develop into problem rides. Also with bigger breeds like the Highland and some of the more heavily built Welsh Cobs, you have to bear in mind that if you DO have a problem they can use their strength against you and will be very heavy in the hand.*

But this is just my personal opinion.

I've got a little Welsh D mare who's very "light" in type and is lovely (but not a novice ride); also have had a Welsh/Connie X as my first pony and he was lovely, so can recommend these types/crosses.
		
Click to expand...

I'd say this was untrue of highland ponies. Most can be dragged out the field after 6weeks and behave as always. You need to be firm on the GROUND but they are very tolerant of novice riders.  They are also usually NOT strong to ride although the badly built one can be on the forehand to ride.

They are a world away from welshy in temperament!

Op- there are some good stud up here but, having just been round most of them recently, very few have broken highlands for sale at the moment. There were some very nice unbroken 4yrs olds though, and for not much more money they could be sent off for proffersional backing and schooling (which is what my friend is doing)


----------



## dunthing (28 August 2012)

Agree with lots of comments on here. I have always had youngsters and you have to be strict with manners when you know how beefy they're going to be. I have never had any problems with mine, all of which were show quality and very forward going. My sister has an old Whitefield mare who was never broken or schooled properly and she was a nightmare to ride. Never good in traffic and very lazy. My last gelding, who I lost in 2011 was supposed to be 14.2 but carried on growing to 15.1. Fantastic bloodlines and he would have been county standard but ended up as a very happy hacker who would go anywhere and tackle anything. He had manners to die for, my three year old grandaughter fell underneath him once. He stood holding his leg up until she could be rescued. When I rode him, he would behave like a stallion, snorting, cantering on the spot and then gallop like the wind when I let him go. He had a great sense of humour and would play hide and seek, walk off with tools when we were trying to fence fields, try to lift the bonnet of the truck to see what was inside. I have so many wonderful memories of all of them but my big boy was the very best. HiPpos, natures quad bike!!


----------



## Dry Rot (29 August 2012)

Kallibear said:



			I'd say this was untrue of highland ponies. Most can be dragged out the field after 6weeks and behave as always. You need to be firm on the GROUND but they are very tolerant of novice riders.  They are also usually NOT strong to ride although the badly built one can be on the forehand to ride.

They are a world away from welshy in temperament!

Op- there are some good stud up here but, having just been round most of them recently, very few have broken highlands for sale at the moment. There were some very nice unbroken 4yrs olds though, and for not much more money they could be sent off for proffersional backing and schooling (which is what my friend is doing)
		
Click to expand...

"Most can be dragged out of the field after 6 weeks..." Or more?

I had an accident with the trailer with two mares on board. No one was hurt and the ponies were off loaded into a nearby field. One would not load again so both were ridden along the verge of a busy "A" road to the stud, about six miles. Neither had been ridden for several years, yet they behaved perfectly.

I sold another mare to a girl who insisted on taking her hacking although she was told she had not been ridden for four years. The pony reared when she met a very large tractor and was only then put with someone experienced who gave her some schooling. The mare is now on loan to a 12 year old girl, is hacked out regularly, and pops a jump. This all happened within the last ten months. I used to milk this mare out in the field without bothering to tie her, she was so quiet. You couldn't do that with many cows! (She's a pure Whitefield, BTW).

My stallion is taken out from his mares, tidied up, and taken to a show where everyone thinks he is a gelding. He is ridden by young kids and adults alike, it makes no difference to him.

I recently sold a mare advertised as green. She was tried by two mums and two kids aged 8 and 10. The second mum fell in love and bought her. These were the only enquirers who came to view. I think someone missed a bargain! 

Maybe I'm lucky but I haven't experienced the problems mentioned. I am 72 and don't ride but manage all the ponies quite well without help, including the youngsters. I wouldn't say they are difficult at all, but maybe I've been lucky. They all come to call and are handled daily, ponies off the hill could be different. I stopped to admire some ponies on the hill the other day. One whistle and they were off like stags!


----------



## FfionWinnie (29 August 2012)

Dryrot please send me that dun pony immediately!!!


----------



## Dry Rot (29 August 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			Dryrot please send me that dun pony immediately!!! 

Click to expand...

I have others....


----------



## smiggy (29 August 2012)

i bought mine as a 2 1/2 yr old. she was a doddle to break but spent a while being an obstinate donkey. Now we have a foward button though and she is a delight. She was four in june so only just started doing things with her after backing last autumn,
So far has done an endurance training ride, where she behaved impecably, and been taken to  mounted games weekend (as my mount). I was asked what i had "given her" as she was so well behaved  We used her to take the passes from the fast horses as she would stand like a rock while someone galloped into her.
tomorrow we are off to a "spook busting" clinic, its local and a handy outing but she may be the horse least in need of spook busting in the country 
Her manners on the ground are very good because they are expected to be, they dont have to be thugs.


----------



## JFTDWS (29 August 2012)

smiggy said:



			Her manners on the ground are very good because they are expected to be, they dont have to be thugs.
		
Click to expand...

Well said.

A lot of the reservations raised as "Highland negatives" on this thread, are, in my humble opinion, reservations which apply to any breed.  Any badly trained, poorly handled animal will behave like a thug if it is allowed to do so.  A highland should be a light, responsive ride and have the handling manners of any other horse.  

Certainly mine is snaffle mouthed, light in the hand, responsive to the leg and good to handle in most situations.  He's also good to leave in a field and pick up as and when - he was a dream to ride even when coming off 4 months box rest.

I think that some of the problems described are more common in large natives, because those breeds are more commonly owned by teenagers / fluffier adults who don't demand respect and give the pony a real job to do.  That doesn't mean that it is somehow a flaw of the breed


----------



## MagicMelon (29 August 2012)

They're really good low-level all rounders. But they can be stubborn as someone has already pointed out. Depends on the pony though, as with any.

I had a highland a few years ago, he was a lighter type though and we rarely came home without a red rossette, mainly from SJ and ODE's. He'd win at 1m but struggled doing courses much bigger. They do have their limits but if you want something safe/sturdy to just have fun on, they're great.


----------



## Elmere (11 September 2012)

Kallibear said:



			The older ones left at studs are usually because they're not the quality those into showing want.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it does make a lot of sense for studs to only keep the unwanted animals as they are surely going to breed the best foals from them... damn why didn't I think of this sooner?!

Sorry for the sarcasm but that doesn't make sense at all!!  I find Highlands are best with solid electrified fencing so that they can't rub on it, they are like any other breed, each pony is an individual but on a whole they are very easy to keep and good honest rides.


----------



## MyBoyChe (11 September 2012)

Loving this thread.  I have been to see one Highland who belongs to a friend and is for sale, and although not suitable for me, she was an absolute delight to ride and I have a visit to another one arranged for next week, thanks to recommendations on here of good folk to call.  I am ridiculously excited, which at my age is a bit unseemly tbh, and this thread has just reinforced my decision to try a good,solid Highland pony to escort my grandchildren out with.  Roll on next Wednesday!


----------



## Kallibear (11 September 2012)

Elmere said:



			Yes it does make a lot of sense for studs to only keep the unwanted animals as they are surely going to breed the best foals from them... damn why didn't I think of this sooner?!
.
		
Click to expand...

I never said anything about broodmares? Breeding stock is entirely different from stock for sale, which is what the OP will be looking a buying. How exactly do you breed from a 3 or 4yr old gelding?!

Having actually been highland pony shopping quite a lot, esp recently, most highlands, esp show quality, are sold as weanlings or yearlings. The best is obviously picked and therefore the older stock left is usually lower quality, unless there was a specific reason it was retained (not common). If they've STILL got a 5 or 6yr old for sale there's usually a reason for it. Studs will sell of ex-broodmares for various reasons but they are usually older mares and often not broken or haven't been ridden for years (although breaking a highland isn't exactly hard)


----------



## Kallibear (11 September 2012)

There were plenty of highlands on display at the Edinburgh Common Ride last weekend too!


----------



## Dry Rot (11 September 2012)

Kallibear said:



			I never said anything about broodmares? Breeding stock is entirely different from stock for sale, which is what the OP will be looking a buying. How exactly do you breed from a 3 or 4yr old gelding?!

Having actually been highland pony shopping quite a lot, esp recently, most highlands, esp show quality, are sold as weanlings or yearlings. The best is obviously picked and therefore the older stock left is usually lower quality, unless there was a specific reason it was retained (not common). If they've STILL got a 5 or 6yr old for sale there's usually a reason for it. Studs will sell of ex-broodmares for various reasons but they are usually older mares and often not broken or haven't been ridden for years (although breaking a highland isn't exactly hard)
		
Click to expand...

I suppose it all depends on your breeding aims. Personally, I have no interest in shows unless one of my helpers is keen. I usually get stuck on trailer watch anyway as everyone else wants to go ring side!

I've always been interested in the training side and, for that reason, I seldom sell youngsters. As others have said, Highlands are not difficult to break -- provided their earlier upbringing has been correct. My aim is to produce correctly brought up youngsters from the ground that others can take on. I get immense pleasure from hearing the success stories of ponies I've sold on. (It may not have gone unnoticed that some feature on here occasionally!).

Any breeder who thinks they can gain a reputation by breeding from "lower quality stock" isn't going to be in business for long! When buying breeding stock you get the best and pay what you have to do to get it. Sometimes it can take years to properly evaluate which are the best producers. How can a show judge, who sees an animal for a few minutes at best, judge things like trainability, resistance to disease, ease of temperament, inherited traits, long living, freedom from eating disorders, resistance to Laminitis, etc.? Conformation, maybe, but there's a hell of a lot more to a working animal than that. But if you main aim is the show ring, you may do things.

We tacked up two of our youngsters for the first time last week. There was no bucking and within minutes both had settled down to graze in the round pen. Today, day two, I expect someone will lie across the saddle and may even sit up. After these exercises, both ponies self-loaded, i.e. they walked into the trailer by themselves without being led to get a handful of hard feed. There's a lot more that will be done before they are sold on for a new owner to start the ridden training.

Tacked up for the first time, old coat simulating a rider, and the 3yo grazes relaxed and happy: (edited to say, we did notice the rein which was secured immediately!).

[Content removed]


----------



## staceyn (11 September 2012)

Dry rot I want one of your highlands !


----------



## Hippona (11 September 2012)

I have a 13.33hh unregistered highland gelding....he is of the lighter frame. I bought him as a just backed 4 year old- he's now 8. He is a delightful 'character'.....very sweet and friendly- politely stubborn on occasion. He takes the P when my daughter rides him in a gentle way...wandering over to the verge for a snack etc because he knows she can't stop him But with me he is a forward fun ride. He is a bit heavy on the forehand- simply because I haven't spent the time to really school him. He is fab on roads, great to lunge, loves to jump..takes things in his stride
.He does get fat on fresh air and needs careful watching but he's never sick or sorry. He can be bargy if allowed......its easily nipped in the bud, he knows the rules but just tries it on now and again.

If he were a hand higher I'd have him as my full-time horse, but I doubt daughter would be happy with that


----------



## Dry Rot (11 September 2012)

staceyn said:



			Dry rot I want one of your highlands !
		
Click to expand...

If today is a success, I'll post another picture....


----------



## dafthoss (11 September 2012)

Dryrot you know if any of yours need a bit of pc and rc experiance I'm always here  

Fantastic little horses from what I have seen, easy to do, polite and well mannered when handled properly. Have a great sense of humor and are generally easier and more forgiving than my connie (there are some brill photos where I have gone 'oh ****' as I have lost the contact down the reins before a jump, only to remember I'm on fergs not YP who would have had me over his head for such things). JFTD's fergs is such a dude I took him to pc and went xc on him the 3rd time I had sat on him, the first being a hack and the second a little jump session at home. Great little all rounders and pc ponies I'd say, he stood like a rock when it wasnt his turn, attempted every thing asked of him and when we parted company (not his fault) he just put his head down and ate some grass all at his first ever rally!


----------



## Bright_Spark (11 September 2012)

staceyn said:



			Dry rot I want one of your highlands !
		
Click to expand...

Me too!


----------



## Elmere (11 September 2012)

Kallibear said:



			I never said anything about broodmares? Breeding stock is entirely different from stock for sale, which is what the OP will be looking a buying. How exactly do you breed from a 3 or 4yr old gelding?!

Having actually been highland pony shopping quite a lot, esp recently, most highlands, esp show quality, are sold as weanlings or yearlings. The best is obviously picked and therefore the older stock left is usually lower quality, unless there was a specific reason it was retained (not common). If they've STILL got a 5 or 6yr old for sale there's usually a reason for it. Studs will sell of ex-broodmares for various reasons but they are usually older mares and often not broken or haven't been ridden for years (although breaking a highland isn't exactly hard)
		
Click to expand...

You didn't specify a sex, geldings, mares and stallions are used for ridden showing so one can only assume you meant all and yes all are out there if you actually go and look.  Breeders will retain a pony or even a field full for one reason or another and then decide to sell at a later stage but are waiting for someone knowledgeable enough to come along and show it successfully or just give it a good home.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (11 September 2012)

Bright_Spark said:



			Me too! 

Click to expand...

and me!!!!!


----------



## Jenny56 (25 January 2013)

I am not an expert on Highland ponies at all, but recently went to take photographs of the Highlands at Mendick Highland ponies. They were great ponies to be around and made excellent (and very beautiful) models! I admit I am now a Highland convert! Kate and John Dykes who breed the ponies are very knowledgeable and approachable so I am sure would answer any questions you might have... Their contact details and some more of the photographs can be found on their website www.scottishpedigree.co.uk


----------



## SueD (25 January 2013)

Ah, what fabulous black and white photographs.
Takes me back nearly 20 years ago when I ran a Highland Pony centre in North Yorkshire.
They were all home bred and the ones not suitable for showing came to the yard mainly for treking duties.
They lived out as a herd and the dynamics of the the heirarchy were fascinating.
I remember going a couple of miles down the road with bridles to pick up ponies that had been let off for the winter season. They'd swim the river to your call - even the mares with foals at foot - and you could clambour on and ride them back to the yard barebacked with no problems.
They're the only breed I've ever had any experience of backing. They never seemed to see the point of lunging - they'd go round a couple of times on either reign then plant themselves You could then get on board and be led round. Foolishly I thought all youngsters would be that easy!

I'm glad the stifle issue has been mentioned. A couple at the yard had this. Occasionally you'd see one with it's back leg out behind, trailing it along on the toe. It took a bit for me to get used to but with manipuation or sudden movement the stifle always popped back in. I know there are operations available nowadys, not sure how successful they are though.

Our ponies were used for RDA one day (including people with disabilities so severe that local RDA groups could not or would not take them), could be a hunter trial the next, sponsored rides and even hunting - often giving a lead over a fence to some finely bred wimpy thing.

Most of all though, those ponies accepted me into their herd. I could lay out amongst them on a Summer's night with my head against a belly gazing up at the stars whilst one of them stood upright to keep guard - how do they decide who's turn it is for that?

I feel quite sentimental now thinking of it all.

Good luck with whichever Highland that selects you, OP!


----------



## Magicmillbrook (25 January 2013)

I would have loved a highland when I was horse hunting recently, all out of my price range sadly.  My cob should last me until I retire, when perhaps I will be able to afford one!


----------



## singing dawg (25 January 2013)

I've not read all the posts on your thread but having had many Highlands in my youth i have to reply.

they are very clever ponys.  One of ours refused to be caught if she saw our farriers van coming in the farm road or if we had been putting jumps up.  They will tolerate dreadful weather without rugs and very little feeding.  Don't let their lovely natures fool you, one mare of ours dropped every experienced rider as they were so relaxed on her that when she stopped to grab at some cow parsley out hacking they went straight over her shoulder.

Beware of white legs/blazes, not acceptable if you want to show, they should be 14.2 max, a very nice cross is a quarter horse cross highland, not too big but very useful and able.

They can and do turn their hooves to anything from driving to endurance and I knew one which went to PSG dressage.

If you get a youngster don't swing it round and round on teh lunge, you will bore it stupid, strain its joints, and just wasting your time, handle it well and then handle it some more, then get on and go.

A good one will give you a lifetimes service at minimal cost, do a lot of research and try to go for old bloodlines if you want traditional type, some of the ones being bred today are too light and narrow for myliking but it all comes down to personal choice, though a proper highland should carry a 14 stone stag for miles on shooting days.

Don't brush out manes and tails as you will spoil them.  One famous scottish exhibitor just pulled his ponies off the hill, put them in the lorry and showed them, heather in tails n all.Please post plenty pics of your purchase if you make it.   And don't give it any titbits from your hand or it'll nip forever


----------



## PoppyAnderson (25 January 2013)

Bright_Spark said:



			Me too! 

Click to expand...

Me three!


----------



## Greylegs (25 January 2013)

Can't resist getting involved in this debate. I have an utterly scrumptious highland and he's brilliant. Spent last season doing prelim dressage on him and have plenty of ribbons to show for it: moving up to Novice this year, hopefully. He has better paces than many horses I've met. He has a nice jump (but not my thing to be honest ...), can be a bit cheeky but I have never felt safer on any horse. Forward going but sensible and never flaps in traffic. He's 14.2 and I'm quite tall but don't feel too big on him. They do live on fresh air, though, so you may need to be prepared to manage their grass intake in the summer.  Currently mine is in his "winter warmers" - a coat thick enough to run your fingers through, so you also need to be prepared when they moult! Mine gets ridden 4-5 times per week, but is totally sensible if he has a month off.

I have to agree with the other posts though  ...  do some research and be prepared to spend sensible money on good breeding. Good ones are scare and are that price for a reason - because a good one is priceless. They can be expensive but you'll get your money's worth .... the best horse you ever owned.


----------



## honetpot (25 January 2013)

I am on my third Highland, and they are a small tractor with legs. Don't think pony think horse with its legs shortened, they will destroy anything thats not built like Fort Knox but usually with no malice.
 I buy them as youngsters, keep them to show and then sell them as four year olds backed and ridden away, usually very quickly. The last one was sold entire as a four year old and I think he was the nicest pony I have ever owned but I had no long term rider for him.
 Do not think because they look like a teddy bear you can treat them with any differently than any big horse, they can smell weakness and the ones that are bargy its usually due to poor handling as youngsters. Never ever tit bit. You have to use your brain to direct their energies as there is no way you can make a highland do anything.


----------



## Janah (25 January 2013)

I have owned for the last 11yrs (bought as a 10yr old) Highland x TB 14.2hh gelding.  Best thing on four legs.

I don't jump, he does, I just point and shut my eyes, never stopped or run out and has managed to be placed in SJ and Combined training heights up to 2' 6".  We have done loads of low level dressage and rarely come home without a rosette (riding club pre lim and novice).  Loads of hacking, rock steady in traffic.

He sometimes need time to work out that he won't be killed by being clipped or by the new massage machine.  Just a little suspicious of anything new.  He is  a TB x after all!

Tends to carry weight and diet carefully watched.  A little worried about strangers and doesn't do hugs!  But a very easy pony to do.  Can get on and hack straight out on roads after a six week layoff, no probs but on the other hand not a slug.  Can be ridden with a fag in one hand and a G & T in the other or go for a real blast across country.

As an added bonus, a lovely Dun colour!

He is now 22 yrs old and with me 'til the end.


----------



## Dry Rot (25 January 2013)

Magicmillbrook said:



			I would have loved a highland when I was horse hunting recently, all out of my price range sadly.  My cob should last me until I retire, when perhaps I will be able to afford one!
		
Click to expand...

To those looking for a Highland, don't forget they are a Scottish breed and come from the far north. The Scottish Highlands may seem a long way away, but it is great country up here and a wonderful place to come for a holiday. We lie about the weather to keep the place to ourselves -- really! No snow here yet and I'm north of Inverness!

There is no shortage of Highlands up here, so you'll have a better selection, and they will be a bit cheaper -- so even though you will have to pay for transport (as a shared load with Eric Gillies?) they probably won't cost any more than one from further south at the end of the day. Also, with the Internet, it is possible to do the bulk of your horse hunting via the keyboard before you've even left home.

Have a look at The Highland Pony Society site at http://www.highlandponysociety.com/. Horsequest is probably the best online site for sale adverts (click on Native Ponies For Sale, then Highlands) at http://www.horsequest.co.uk/ Oh, and don't forget the Scottish Tourism site for ideas -- http://www.visitscotland.com/

Hope to see you soon!


----------



## MagicMelon (25 January 2013)

Pro's: Are generally pretty level headed and sensible to ride.

Con's: Can be a bit bolshy if allowed to be. Prone to getting fat easily. 

Personally I like riding the speedy types but am not a fan of the (more usual) lazy ones.


----------



## moana (25 January 2013)

Highlands are one of my favourites, weight carriers, usually gentle, calm, steady and yes, usually suitable for RDA.


----------



## Star_Chaser (26 January 2013)

I came across one when looking at rescue sites not sure if this is your thing or not but look at Beau

http://brownbread-horse-rescue.co.uk/ might not be there anymore but they seem to do others.

Edit: er I'm a numpty they breed them http://www.brownbreadstud.com/page5.htm whoops


----------



## Native Lover (27 January 2013)

I got given my first highland last summer, She is going away to stud this spring . But my daughter rebacked her for fun during the summer holidays. You couldnt wish to meet a nicer natured pony.

But whoever said the tractor of the pony world was correct she is as solid as a tank. I cannot wait for my foal to be concieved and born.


----------



## SusannaF (27 January 2013)

I spent most of my teens riding a pony who was thought to be part Highland (he was the wrong colour for a pure Highland*, but the right colour for a Highland cow   ).

Although he had his faults, they were due to a very bad start in life involving a dumb jockey that left permanent damage. As I get older I look back and appreciate his great temperament more each year. Good do-er. Scared only of the village slaughter house (understandable), hydraulic brakes on buses and of prams. Always up for a wee charge. Jumped. Reliable. Tank-like. Also very very cunning at getting through any kind of electric fence. He could squeeze between two strands.... 


* if any Highland experts want to have a look at him and tell me if he really does look like a Highland, here he is.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 January 2013)

SusannaF said:



			I spent most of my teens riding a pony who was thought to be part Highland (he was the wrong colour for a pure Highland*, but the right colour for a Highland cow   ).

Although he had his faults, they were due to a very bad start in life involving a dumb jockey that left permanent damage. As I get older I look back and appreciate his great temperament more each year. Good do-er. Scared only of the village slaughter house (understandable), hydraulic brakes on buses and of prams. Always up for a wee charge. Jumped. Reliable. Tank-like. Also very very cunning at getting through any kind of electric fence. He could squeeze between two strands.... 


* if any Highland experts want to have a look at him and tell me if he really does look like a Highland, here he is.
		
Click to expand...

Hi S, Highlands can come in that colour too, so it is quite possible. Of course, he could also have inherited that from a non-Highland parent. Highlands seem to cross quite well, you get a bit more fizz with a hotter horse and the hardiness of the Highland, plus hybrid vigour. Not to say Highlands are at all dull -- folk are regularly surprised! Do a search on "Highland ponies Rhum" and I'm sure some different colours will come up. Highlands tend to be whole coloured and white markings are frowned upon by the purists. Foals can start out one colour and gradually change over the years. So a black foal can end up a grey dun (white)! Some pics on my web page at http://www.morrichhighlandponies.co.uk if you are interested in exploring.


----------



## threeponies (27 January 2013)

I've had my Highland mare since she was weaned, she'll be 19 in May.  She is a far, far better doer than my Shetland, as the saying goes 'she could get fat in a car park', she is well- mannered on the ground, loves her people and her food.  I can trust her to try anything, she'll have a go at anything she is asked and my small, very lightweight daughter rides her no problem.  
I would have another in a heartbeat, I check my pony's breeder's website regularly to see what she has for sale in case I win the lottery!


----------



## Fjord (27 January 2013)

I have a Hipo on loan at the moment, she's a darling. Opinionated, mareish but in a nice way, stubborn and strong, but very sweet natured.


----------



## millikins (27 January 2013)

Take a look on the Eriskay pony website. Ours is a little over height at 13.3hh but she's carried an 11.5 st friend without a care. They are typical ponies but don't seem as bolshy as some Highlands, mine won't touch an electric tape, on or off. She's been a wonderful friend and pony club pony, she's also a safe, fun hunter. Not recognised in affiliated showing (yet) but the Royal Highland has classes for them.


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2013)

Nothing better in the world than a nice highland 

























Mostly not mine


----------



## windand rain (27 January 2013)

Well mine are wonderful Yesterday I spent half an hour doing groundwork with my unbroken 4 year old she wasnt fazed by anything happy in tack to walk round a handy pony course and today was as good as gold being led about while the others were away from her
Her mum who has been a top show, worker and done dressage and showjumping to a meter showed why you shouldnt teach them to jump as she popped from a walk over the four foot fence to me making feeds while wearing her over large turnout rug. She is old and was feeling the cold last week otherwise she wouldnt have been wearing a rug
Highlands are the kindest, most verstaile pony you will find they can jump, dressage, event, do workers, do flat M&M classes. If handled properly they are kind, easy, walk on a loose lead and can gallop for England. Mine is only bargy if you try to stable her otherwise she is easy to do in every way and can and is lead about by small children the youngest being my 3 year old neice. Her daughter is the same
The only restrictions I put on their diet is they stay on winter grazed field all summer and are never given rested grass. I works for me I let them lose a bit over winter and gain again in the spring Neither has ever had Laminitis and are the easiest to keep horses ever I do keep four ponies on about 2 acres of over grazed grass in summer though they may well need to be more restricted if you have bigger fields
The old girl is very respectful of fences her daughter less so. Mum wont go through a fence but will pop over if there is something she wants the other side.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 January 2013)

JFTD said:



			Nothing better in the world than a nice highland 







Mostly not mine 

Click to expand...

I think I recognise those ponies!

I got a lot of stick from the show people for posting the picture of the stallion above. He is Josethdene and had just come out of a long winter running with six mares! In my opinion (and of no fewer than five vets here on other business), that is how a Highland should look in the spring. 

Here he is again after fattening back up on summer grass (too fat!:eek):







And, again, with his 5yo jockey! (Yeah, I know. No hat!):







And at The Sutherland County Show where he was Champion Ridden Highland:


----------



## Dry Rot (27 January 2013)

I just think I ought to add that Highland ponies are very healthy and long lived. I sold a 25 year old mare last year to the kids of one of my helpers (£3 -- that's all they had in their money box! But I know they can give her an exceptional home). 

Her previous owners said she had never had a day's illness in her life. She is regularly hacked out by the children (8 and 9?) and is certainly no plodder as she enjoys jumping and a good gallop! 

Unfortunately, she has slight sweet itch and my farm did not suit her or she would still be here. Her new home is virtually on the sea shore and comparatively midge free so everyone is happy. Visitors would be asked to guess her age. Most said around 6 - 7!


----------



## windand rain (27 January 2013)

He is lovely My youngster is by Johnsondene





As a yearling she cant half move though
mum and her at Lincolnshire county coming second





mum doing what she loves best with a small 8 year old rider


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2013)

My 3 year old, his fourth time under saddle:







He has the most expressive trot I've ever seen in a native and it would be fair to say he enjoys the odd pop over fences:







And my 6 year old













popping some little fences in the field last summer













Like DryRot, I believe in keeping mine trim and fit - far too slim for the show ring


----------



## mandwhy (27 January 2013)

Highlands are brilliant, I would love one but they can be very expensive to buy compared to similar breeds (but then I am nowhere near scotland!) I think they are quite similar to haflingers in that they are very versatile and I personally think great to look at, but can be bargy and stubborn if not handled well. It would be nice to enter m&m classes, I notice that if a highland has any white it can't do showing (I think its just 'proper showing' so assume fine at local level). So if you are not too bothered about that the price will probably be lower. I saw a nice one for sale on a facebook group that had a white sock, I think the group is called highland pony appreciation society if you want to have a look.


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2013)

mandwhy said:



			I notice that if a highland has any white it can't do showing
		
Click to expand...

Not exactly - mine is mostly "white" and is show quality (though not show "condition"  ).  Highlands shouldn't have white facial markings or leg markings for showing, but many grey out and become predominantly white which is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 January 2013)

JFTD said:



			Not exactly - mine is mostly "white" and is show quality (though not show "condition"  ).  Highlands shouldn't have white facial markings or leg markings for showing, but many grey out and become predominantly white which is perfectly acceptable.
		
Click to expand...

I think the breed standard states that a white spot on the forehead no bigger than a 50p piece is acceptable, even for a stallion though not many would keep one with a star simply because there is no shortage of stallions. 

Most do not bother about white facial markings in a mare and, of course, it doesn't much matter in a gelding either. Top breeders don't seem to agree on this as the old argument continues that a crofter (small farmer) would not refuse to breed from an otherwise excellent pony just because it had a bit of white on it! There are many far more important characteristics in a horse, which is after all a working animal, than a few white hairs.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 January 2013)

Fergs is gorgeous!

And Darach is maturing nicely, too.


----------



## Star_Chaser (27 January 2013)

I don't suppose anyone owns a mare called Maiden that had a foal around May 2005 that looked a little something like this







I think it was a filly I would love to know what happened to the foal. Am sure she was a Highland (cross) but I could be wrong.


----------



## NeverSayNever (27 January 2013)

pros - well they can turn their hooves to anything and IF, (i say IF) you get a good one, they are fabulous. 

I was given free access to one when I was about 10, and had had 8 riding lessons. The owner had got married and moved away, leaving this mare on her parents farm near us. Armed with my pony magazine I fumbled through tacking up this mare, totally unsupervised, who hadnt been ridden in months. I remember trying several different girths from the tack room to find one that would do up, only to find after i had got on, i couldnt get it to go tight enough  I wandered round the countryside on that pony all summer long. Had my first canter in a open field, taught myself to jump with milkcrates and branches and generally, she taught me to ride. She was definitely one of the very very good ones. 

After school I took a gap year before going to Uni and worked for a small yard who bred them, although a lot of the mares were put to an Arab, which made a lovely cross. Id had no experience with youngsters but I never got into any strife whatsoever riding 3 and 4 year olds, long hacks out , schooling and even made a homemade xc course and used to pop round that. What Im saying is that these ponies must have been forgiving - because I had had no instruction and made many many mistakes and didnt really know what I was doing at all

Cons - hhmm, well. There are some that can also be little ***** bags Strong as hell and know their strength. Will plant and not move if a nuclear bomb went off behind them. Bolshy and stubborn and think nothing of ploughing over the top of you, sinking their teeth or heels in on the way past. Yes I know a couple like this too - probably they are like this because of management but I suspect it is in the make up to tend to be this way if allowed, some more so than others. As others have mentioned... laminitis and obesity are problems too.


----------



## cheeryplatypus (27 January 2013)

Will look after novice relatives when they visit...






And step it up when required







Cheeky and fun and are real people ponies.

Cons...
Can be difficult to keep the weight off them.


----------



## dafthoss (27 January 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			I think I recognise those ponies!







I got a lot of stick from the show people for posting the picture of the stallion above. He is Josethdene and had just come out of a long winter running with six mares! In my opinion (and of no fewer than five vets here on other business), that is how a Highland should look in the spring. 

Here he is again after fattening back up on summer grass (too fat!:eek):







And, again, with his 5yo jockey! (Yeah, I know. No hat!):







And at The Sutherland County Show where he was Champion Ridden Highland:






Click to expand...

I think he looks fantastic in the one coming in to spring! Thats how I aim for mine (not highland I know) to look at that time of year. He looks much better than the ones you see showing where the head looks so out of proportion to the body as they are so fat . 

I almost persuaded some one to come look at a youngster from you so I could come up with them and meet them all properly  but sadly they dont have space for another really. 



windand rain said:



			mum doing what she loves best with a small 8 year old rider





Click to expand...

I love that photo, she looks like a cracking pony. 



JFTD said:



			My 3 year old, his fourth time under saddle:







He has the most expressive trot I've ever seen in a native and it would be fair to say he enjoys the odd pop over fences:







And my 6 year old













popping some little fences in the field last summer













Like DryRot, I believe in keeping mine trim and fit - far too slim for the show ring  






Click to expand...

Love the boys


----------



## Quadro (27 January 2013)

Having grown up in highland pony country im a fan. I always told my self i get one but ive ended up with showjumpers and eventers. Still have a yearning to get one to show though!
Q


----------



## NeverSayNever (27 January 2013)

love to see them trim and fit like that!  I cant stand the big heavy old fashioned garron types though - which seem to be ones that carry more weight as well.


----------



## JFTDWS (27 January 2013)

Dry Rot said:



			Top breeders don't seem to agree on this as the old argument continues that a crofter (small farmer) would not refuse to breed from an otherwise excellent pony just because it had a bit of white on it! *There are many far more important characteristics in a horse, which is after all a working animal, than a few white hairs*.
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree, I couldn't care less about the devil's mark as I want mine to perform a job, not to look pretty


----------



## mandwhy (27 January 2013)

I think its silly too, just another one of those 'breed standards' they have for showing like preferably being half an hour away from lami, I think white markings are pretty! Forgot about grey/white highlands obv  

I am a sucker for a dun, a dun highland x tb would be like a dream for me


----------



## SusannaF (27 January 2013)

*@Dry Rot, *aha, thank you for your expertise! Tav was such an extravagant colour (RED in winter and marmelade in summer) that I was always loathe to identify as a full-on Highland. Of course, what he was, is lost in the mists of time, though I did try to track down the people who'd owned him early on when I wrote the book. Knowing his history, you might suggest "random hairy cob bred in large numbers" but I never saw one of those with his colouring either. (my other guess was that there was some Suffolk Punch in there somewhere)

Your stallion looks very well on his regimen. A couple of years ago I interviewed a grazing manager at a British nature reserve where there was a herd of Koniks keeping the grass down (they're less prone to laminitis than British native breeds, and this was very lush ground). She said she'd read enough studies and taken enough veterinary advice, and it was fine for the horses to look slimmer towards the end of winter. However, members of the public who visited the reserve would make comments, and so they ended up feeding the horses extra. I saw them at the height of summer, when they had filled out beautifully. They were monitored closely but had very low maintenance lives. Seemed to thrive on it.


----------



## Dry Rot (27 January 2013)

SusannaF said:



*@Dry Rot, *aha, thank you for your expertise! Tav was such an extravagant colour (RED in winter and marmelade in summer) that I was always loathe to identify as a full-on Highland. Of course, what he was, is lost in the mists of time, though I did try to track down the people who'd owned him early on when I wrote the book. Knowing his history, you might suggest "random hairy cob bred in large numbers" but I never saw one of those with his colouring either. (my other guess was that there was some Suffolk Punch in there somewhere)

Your stallion looks very well on his regimen. A couple of years ago I interviewed a grazing manager at a British nature reserve where there was a herd of Koniks keeping the grass down (they're less prone to laminitis than British native breeds, and this was very lush ground). She said she'd read enough studies and taken enough veterinary advice, and it was fine for the horses to look slimmer towards the end of winter. However, members of the public who visited the reserve would make comments, and so they ended up feeding the horses extra. I saw them at the height of summer, when they had filled out beautifully. They were monitored closely but had very low maintenance lives. Seemed to thrive on it.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I did wonder about Highlands being used for conservation grazing although there are examples of the ponies doing well without going over the top. There used to be a herd on the Isle of North Uist about 40 years ago. They might have been Eriskays. I used to stop the car just to watch them and didn't know much about Highlands back then.

They were occasionally rounded up for management. The farmer's son would catch one pony and ride it to round up the others. I don't think they are there any more. I think most ponies have the ability to regulate their weight on unimproved grazing and I have done my best here to select out the ones that can't stop eating! All except young foals are on ad lib hay or haylage over winter and don't seem to get excessively fat. The first year, they just stood at the hay rack and ate, but they seem more sensible since I have not tried to see-saw their rations. I suspect, if kept short, they tend to lay down fat against the next lean time but if grazing is reasonably managed, they seem to maintain their weight.

The ponies on the Isle of Rum manage fine without any special management except having access to rough grazing. How they would do on the low ground, I wouldn't know. Lots of interesting colours amongst them and a fair few with more than the permitted small white spot! I don't think there is any such thing as a "pure" Highland pony as there seem to have been many attempts to "improve" them over the years by outcrossing.


----------



## littlemisslauren (27 January 2013)

I would love a hippo!
I have to pleasure of dealing with 2 on a daily basis. One very very cheeky mare who clearly knows her own mind and a beautiful gelding that I would happily steal!

I know very little of hippo breeding but I am in love with the breed. 

Hopefully in afew years I will be in a position to take one on for hacking / schooling / the odd show and hopefully something for bump to learn / play with! Hippos are big ponies, at 5'2 and 11 and a half stone I know I could easily get away with a 13.3hh hippo rather than a much bigger sports horse or cob. 14.2hh is a LOT of highland!

The price tag does seem very high when you look at add sites but my 'hippo friend' always seems to know of nice ponies going for less than 2k.


----------



## leflynn (28 January 2013)

I ride a fab 29yr old Highland on occasion and she is brilliant, very much a character.  She is a dream to ride and if her body would stand up to you could hack all day and not feel it.  We occasionally pootle about and do local dressage and in hand shows and she always places despite me being the jockey!


----------



## Dry Rot (28 January 2013)

I suspect this thread is being watched, so....

Happy Birthday JFTD!


----------

